# Whole Home System Causes Loss of Internet Connection



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

*My equipment: * DECA connected to Westell Modem/router, HR24x2 and HR20/deca all connected to a SWM Slimline 3 LNB. WIN7 computer.

*My problem:* When the Deca is connected to the modem/router, I will frequently and randomly lose my network and/or my internet connection. Sometimes, Windows Network and Sharing center will show just the internet connection is gone, sometimes it also shows my network connection is gone. When this happens, the yellow warning triangle appears on the network icon on the task bar . Power cycling the modem will re-establish connection and it may stay good for hours before dropping again.

It seems like I never sit down to the computer and find the problem. It seems like the connection only drops when actually navigating to a new web page. I'll be going along just fine then, out of the blue, "page cannot be found" screen and the network warning triangle appears.

The problem is consistent. With the DECA connected, my network and internet are unreliable. With the DECA disconnected, my network and internet connections are rock solid.

I am hoping someone smarter than me has the answer!

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you using a wireless DECA or a DECA BB


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Are you using a wireless DECA or a DECA BB


Think I'm going down the same path.
The router doesn't like the DECA "whatever".
This might be a case for static IPs outside the DHCP reserve range, or maybe just an incompatibility with the router's firmware.


----------



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Are you using a wireless DECA or a DECA BB


It is wired (DECAA1MR0-01)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Are the lights on the two DECAs green? CCK and HR20 DECAs.


----------



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

yes, all 3 leds on both DECA's are green.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try another port on the router or a temporary known good cable.


----------



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

dennisj00 said:


> Try another port on the router or a temporary known good cable.


Just tried that, same results. I'm going to try taking the HR20/deca out of the loop and see how that goes.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unless disconnecting either the 24 or the DECA on the 20 fixes it, try a different router or possibly a firmware upgrade.


----------



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

Removing the DECA/HR20 didn't help


----------



## norwestie (Dec 28, 2012)

I had the same problem with my setup, albeit a little different. I have the HR34/700 connected to 2 HD DVRs and an HD receiver. When my ethernet network died, I tried various diagnostics. Eventually disconnecting the network connection to DTV system. Internet restored. I had just had the Genie installed so I called DTV and installed the wifi device. That seemed to solve the issue. I am relieved that I am not alone with this problem.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Had the same problem with westell 7500. Put modem in bridge mode and connect a compatible router was my solution.


----------



## thewiremasters (Apr 21, 2013)

Are any of your directv receivers connected to the Ethernet network by accident?
That would cause a loop and bring down the network
I have seen this on one of my jobs


----------



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

dondude32 said:


> Had the same problem with westell 7500. Put modem in bridge mode and connect a compatible router was my solution.


Sounds like a logical solution. I may have snag a new router and give this one a try! Thanks for sharing your fix.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am on my 2nd Westell router, 7550 now. I have had no problems with staying connected after I assigned static ip's outside of the router's DHCP range to the receivers, and set the router's DHCP lease time at it's max. which is 99 days on this router.


----------



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

sweep49 said:


> I am on my 2nd Westell router, 7550 now. I have had no problems with staying connected after I assigned static ip's outside of the router's DHCP range to the receivers, and set the router's DHCP lease time at it's max. which is 99 days on this router.


I really thought this suggestion had taken care of my problem. But alas, it was not to be. I figured out how to implement sweep49's suggestion yesterday morning. My network/internet connection held good all day until late last night when it dropped. Once again, it held up all day today but just dropped off again. It seems to be more stable than it was before but still, it's dropped off on me a couple of times.


----------



## mjg (May 13, 2013)

sweep49 said:


> I am on my 2nd Westell router, 7550 now. I have had no problems with staying connected after I assigned static ip's outside of the router's DHCP range to the receivers, and set the router's DHCP lease time at it's max. which is 99 days on this router.


"Upon further review" I'm going to say that sweep49's suggestion has, in fact, taken care of my problem. On Jun 1, I reported that I still had a couple of disconnects after implementing sweep49's suggestion. After posting that comment, I rebooted everything, re-ensured IP addresses were outside of the router's DHCP range and re-ensured the lease time was maxed out. Everthing has been holding steady now for 3 days. I think I've got it solved!!

Thanks to everyone, especially sweep49, for your responses and suggestions.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

mjg said:


> "Upon further review" I'm going to say that sweep49's suggestion has, in fact, taken care of my problem. On Jun 1, I reported that I still had a couple of disconnects after implementing sweep49's suggestion. After posting that comment, I rebooted everything, re-ensured IP addresses were outside of the router's DHCP range and re-ensured the lease time was maxed out. Everthing has been holding steady now for 3 days. I think I've got it solved!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, especially sweep49, for your responses and suggestions.


I tried this on my westell 7500 and eventually my wired lan connection starts to connect and search constantly. The wireless stays connected. I have to restart PC and it connects on wired lan.. Any suggestions?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What type of receiver do you have? how is connected to the internet?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

peds48 said:


> What type of receiver do you have? how is connected to the internet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


4 HD-DVR's hr24-500, hr21-100 hr23-700 hr20-700 Put all on static ip out of DHCP. Changed lease time to 99 days. DECA connected to black wired cck and cat 5 to modem/router. Works hooked up with westell in bridge mode and wrt54g running dhcp. Just wanted to see if I could get westell to work.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If static IP works, does that mean DHCP reservation would avoid this problem as well?


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Where would that setting be on a westell 7500?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mdavej said:


> If static IP works, does that mean DHCP reservation would avoid this problem as well?


Which problem? 
Since moving into a new home where I had to get ATT Uverse (but at a very low throughput, under 3 Megs), I've let 'er ride at default values, and have had no internet connection problems- at least none attributable to any DVR.

In other words, the magic of static IPs, which I had for a couple of years, is no more on the Genies in my experience.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

4 HD-DVR's hr24-500, hr21-100 hr23-700 hr20-700 Put all on static ip out of DHCP. Changed lease time to 99 days. DECA connected to black wired cck and cat 5 to modem/router. Works hooked up with westell in bridge mode and wrt54g running dhcp. Just wanted to see if I could get westell to work.


Just for clarification... If you are using static IP addresses (the IP address is set on the device), the lease time does not matter. If you are using DHCP Reservations (the router assigns the IP address, but it is always the same for a device), the lease time is used to refresh the IP address at the end of the lease period.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If static IP works, does that mean DHCP reservation would avoid this problem as well?


DHCP Reservations should work just as well as static IP addresses, however, sometimes the renewal of the lease for the IP address with DHCP Reservations could still cause a hiccup with things.

For the record, I use DHCP Reservations extensively and try to avoid using static IP addresses. It is a lot easier to manage my network that way.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Which problem?
> Since moving into a new home where I had to get ATT Uverse (but at a very low throughput, under 3 Megs), I've let 'er ride at default values, and have had no internet connection problems- at least none attributable to any DVR.
> 
> In other words, the magic of static IPs, which I had for a couple of years, is no more on the Genies in my experience.


The OP's "staying connected" problem. Merge answered my question though (thanks, Merge). I have to support my parent's DirecTV from afar, so I just wanted to confirm the DHCP reservation would not result in a connection issue like the OP. I believe they can live with occasional blips when the IPs renew. I was surprised that automatic DHCP didn't work anymore with DirecTV receivers. It seemed to work fine for me for many years.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mdavej said:


> I was surprised that automatic DHCP didn't work anymore with DirecTV receivers. It seemed to work fine for me for many years.


It's working just fine. Of course, there will be the exception to any statement or condition, but I've not had a problem since moving away from static IPs.


----------

